# Where to buy AAN engine?



## AKain (May 29, 2003)

I have a 1990 80 Quattro and I need more power!! that 10v N/A isnt cutting it!
where can I find a 20V turbo engine from a urs4/s6? I want to convert my 80 to a bit of an RS2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...got the money...can't find the parts!


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Where to buy AAN engine? (AKain)*

http://www.audifans.com/marketplace there's always 20vt goodies in there. Also try http://www.force5auto.com but I think he wants an arm, a leg, and a left nut for an AAN.


----------



## dubb (Sep 14, 2001)

*Re: Where to buy AAN engine? (Haiku Master)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Haiku Master* »_http://www.audifans.com/marketplace there's always 20vt goodies in there. Also try http://www.force5auto.com but I think he wants an arm, a leg, and a left nut for an AAN.









And your first born!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Where to buy AAN engine? (Haiku Master)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Haiku Master* »_but I think he wants an arm, a leg, and a left nut for an AAN.









And that is exactly the main reason why I chose to go for a 10V instead of a 20V. I'm rebuilding and bringing the 10V up to the level of a stock 20V, and it's costing less than purchasing an unknown 20V. Plus, I can get a DMV approvement easier with a 10V than a 20V.


----------



## AKain (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Where to buy AAN engine? (AKain)*

Thanks a lot for the info







it helped...would my quattro manual trans bolt up to the AAN or another 10/20v turbo? What other engines should I look @? hmm....
'92 200 Quattro...those are 20v turbos...but not as technically advanced as the AAN...but cost less...are they capable of more power for less...I dunno...anyone got any links?? I need em!








keep on keepin om


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Where to buy AAN engine? (AKain)*

Any 5-cyl Audi engine will bolt up to your tranny, but you may have to get the correct flywheel, pressure plate, clutch disk and crank bearing, depending on which engine you get.
You also have to keep in mind that both the 3B and AAN from 200/S4-6 will need a different exhaust manifold to fit in the narrower frame of the type 89. The European versions of the early S2 (3B) and late S2 (ABY) both used different manifolds to fit in the different engien compartment.


----------



## livi (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: Where to buy AAN engine? (PerL)*

a different downpipe* not exhaust manifold.
The stock S4 downpipe can be cut and welded to fit in a audi single cat body frame.


----------



## AKain (May 29, 2003)

PerL-awesome audi!
anyways...have any sites where this swap has been done before?
So, I can modify the engines downpipe instead of buying?


----------



## dubb (Sep 14, 2001)

*Re: (AKain)*

http://034efi.com/ This isn't a 20V,but one of the easy ways to get FI w/o swaping alot! I know someone on here with too many Audis(you know who you are







) is doing some kind of 20V swap.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (dubb)*

I'm also going to use 034EFI for my 10VT


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (PerL)*

Chris may want a bit of money for an AAN, but he last had a 3B for a great price
$500.00 I thinks.


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Wow, at $500 it couldn't of had the wire harness and other bolt ons like an IM, EM or turbo







. If it did, where do I sign up?














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (yumyjagermiester)*

Sorry, maybe it was an MC....


----------



## AKain (May 29, 2003)

I had been to the 80tq site before, thats pretty cool...what's his exact set-up? I want the 5-cyl 20v turbo...what is the engine with the most aftermarket?


----------



## AKain (May 29, 2003)

man...that 80tq.com quattro has too much fabrication!!!


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Last time I asked, he wanted $1100 for just a 20vt HEAD. MCs are usually in the $500-$700 range.


----------



## AKain (May 29, 2003)

geez...just for a head? that's pretty insane...
I want the whole engine, and I don't really have the means to do THAT much custom work


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (AKain)*

The setup: MC1 bottom end, JT head with 40mm intake valves, sodium-filled turbo exhaust valves. Hand-made tube header, Garrett T3/T04E turbo, 034 EFI Stage IIc, VR6 throttle body on KH intake manifold, NPR intercooler.
Fabrication is necessary for anyone making serious power on the 10v. There aren't readily available bolt-ons for this motor.
If you are looking for the motor with the most aftermarket support, go 20vt. However, consider the fact that you will spend $3000 more buying a 20vt. Thats a lot of go-fast goodies for a 10vt, in fact one would probably be able to build a pretty healthy 10vt for $3000 and be happy with it.


----------



## AKain (May 29, 2003)

hmm...
what are some other alternatives...30v bi-turbo or V8...has it been done...i dunno...
a bi-turbo would be cool...


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (AKain)*

Biturbo V8 in the type 89 has been done - in Germany! There was a thread about this a few weeks ago


----------



## AKain (May 29, 2003)

I can't find the thread!!!


----------



## AKain (May 29, 2003)

so...this is what I'm looking @...
AAN
3B
Bi-Turbo 6
V8


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: (AKain)*

If you dont like fab work (read MAJOR ammounts of it) the V8 and V6 bi-T are out of the question. so that leaves you with 20vt or 20vt


----------



## AKain (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Where to buy AAN engine? (AKain)*

so...the choice is...20vt?








what mods need to be made to make a 20vt fit?
so, basically I can only look @ AAN or 3B?


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Where to buy AAN engine? (AKain)*

Well it depends on how bolt-on you want the motor to be!
The AAN as it sits 100% original won't fit. The intake manifold and oil pan bolt hit the radiator. Use the 3B, ADU (rs2), MTM, or Wagner Tuning manifold. Use the Coupe Quattro or S2 oil pan. 
As mentioned, the stock AAN downpipe needs to be modified a little to clear. Motor mounts should be easy. The motor will mate to your transmission perfectly. The intercooler/intake plumbing is another story...how this works depends on which intake manifold and intercooler you want to use. 
The battery should get moved to the trunk or under the rear seat.
Just some basics, HTH


----------



## AKain (May 29, 2003)

who cares about audi's, my girlfriend is cool


----------



## AKain (May 29, 2003)

I was told to say that...weird, I know


----------



## AKain (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (AKain)*

The intake manifold and oil pan bolt hit the radiator. Use the 3B, ADU (rs2), MTM, or Wagner Tuning manifold. Use the Coupe Quattro or S2 oil pan
I've looked for some MTM stuff and it's all in german...in fact, TONS of stuff I want to get (the sites) are all in german!
but...anyways...all's I need is a different intake mani and oil pan and I'll fit an AAN?


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (AKain)*

Thats pretty much it. There will be a few water necks and such you may have to swap across from your old motor, but nothing huge. The intercooler plumbing will most likely be the most difficult part, but using the MTM or Wagner manifold really shortens that down if you are doing a FMIC.
You also might find you need to reuse the accessories from your motor and swap pulley around and such, but this isn't the end of the world.


----------



## AKain (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (Haiku Master)*

I was just thinking about FMIC's...which one would be best...the RS2 one looks kinda dinky http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif compared to some I've seen...plus, I want a big, shiny one to fill up the bottom of that RS2 bumper


----------



## AKain (May 29, 2003)

how do I get around the audi tuner sites being in German!?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (AKain)*

Enter the URL into a translator like babelfish...


----------



## dubb (Sep 14, 2001)

*Re: (duandcc)*

Just have a towel handy


----------



## AKain (May 29, 2003)

pretty cool stuff...but there's no where to buy!


----------



## AKain (May 29, 2003)

a modded 10vt is possibly better than a 20vt...
could a 10vt get 12's...for a reasonable price...force5 quoted me @ just under 4k for a complete AAN w/everything, shipped...thats outta the question this month, lol


----------



## dubb (Sep 14, 2001)

*Re: (AKain)*

"Speed costs $$$ how fast ya' wanna go?" I guess you could get in to the HIGH 12's, depends on how cheap you get the parts and how much you can do VS having a shop do it.


----------



## AKain (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (dubb)*

I also got a quote from Force5 for a 3B-$2800 w/everything, shipped...that sounds good to me for a 20vt...but I gotta keep on keepin on








the search for a good turbo swap goes on


----------



## kwattro koupe (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: (AKain)*

check this link, a must read for a 3b conversion http://20v.org/s2/


----------



## Hidshadows (Sep 28, 2003)

what would it take to convert a 3B into an AAN/ABY/ADU?


----------



## AKain (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (Hidshadows)*

anyone?


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (Hidshadows)*

The most important difference is in the electronics and ignition system. Mechanically, they are nearly identical (difference in oil pans/intake manifolds already mentioned). 
The 3b uses an electronically controlled distributor ignition, pretty standard fare. The AAN/ADU/ABY use coil-per-plug ignition where coil packs sit atop the spark plugs. This is also known as DFI (direct fire ignition). This type of setup allows virtually infinite control of ignition timing and duration. For most situations, a distributor is fine. One should not discard the 3b for modification based on this criteria.


----------



## Hidshadows (Sep 28, 2003)

Not discarding it as an option, if fact it becomes a more appealing option since you can convert to other engine types.


----------



## Quattrovt (Sep 24, 2010)

*I have a Brand new in the crate AAN longblock for sale. Its in VT*

I have a Brand new in the crate AAN longblock for sale. Its in VT 
Feel free to give me a call if you have any questions or would like to make an offer. -Robert 802-793-0000


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

Quattrovt said:


> I have a Brand new in the crate AAN longblock for sale. Its in VT
> Feel free to give me a call if you have any questions or would like to make an offer. -Robert 802-793-0000


Do you realize this thread is 7 years old?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

wow....what a bump from the dead!


----------



## alloutofdonuts (Nov 3, 2005)

I wonder if it's done yet? lolo


----------

